# Timers, Scheduled recordings...ALL gone!!!



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok, the more I have the Hopper the more I realize this DVR should be pulled back for further testing and software development. 

Today I lost ALL of my timers and scheduled recordings. I hate the Hopper!!!!!!  Lost timers, nothing scheduled, personal favorites that keep losing channels.......need I say more! 

At this point I may call Dish and see about going back to some other DVR that actually works!!!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

StringFellow said:


> Ok, the more I have the Hopper the more I realize this DVR should be pulled back for further testing and software development.
> 
> Today I lost ALL of my timers and scheduled recordings. I hate the Hopper!!!!!!  Lost timers, nothing scheduled, personal favorites that keep losing channels.......need I say more!
> 
> At this point I may call Dish and see about going back to some other DVR that actually works!!!


Call Dish Tech they should replace it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To be fair... I've recently lost timers and recordings on my 922... and have heard of it happening for the 622/722 family as well.

You might have a defective receiver OR you might have a poor install that results in low signal when the EPG needs to update.

Storms and/or power outages at the wrong time can also interfere.

I don't deny the Hopper/Joey setup has some growing pains... but this might not be an example of one of those... This might be something that could have happened no matter what receiver.

Any storms in your area recently? How is your signal?


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

This happened to me once on one Hopper. It repaired itself overnight. I lost the guide for some reason. When the guide restored fully the timers and scheduled recordings came back.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

"oldengineer" said:


> This happened to me once on one Hopper. It repaired itself overnight. I lost the guide for some reason. When the guide restored fully the timers and scheduled recordings came back.


Timers and scheduled recordings have returned. I did notice when they were missing I could still see them via the Dish iPad app. Odd.

Dish really needs to focus on knocking out these bugs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Did you try a reboot? While I have had nowhere near the problems that some have reported with their Hoppers/Joeys I have found that reboots help can when any electronic device is "confused".


----------

